# The girlies on Easter:)



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are just some shots I got of Bella and Libby. As you can see, there are way more of Libby because she just sits there for the picture, whereas it is practically impossible to get Bella to sit for a few seconds..Haha

Enjoy!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Your girls are so gorgeous! That little Libby is so photogenic. Thanks for sharing their Easter with us.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

chideb said:


> Your girls are so gorgeous! That little Libby is so photogenic. Thanks for sharing their Easter with us.


Thank you!! She is definitely more easy to photograph than Bella!! Haha, so I am trying to take advantage of her willingness to "model" for me Hehe


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I never realised how long Bella was.. and i love her gallopping photo at the end.. was her tail bent the wrong way? When Daisy runs really fast her tail goes the wrong way.. wierd!

Libby has a very very very mischevious face.. she's gonna be trouble!!!!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great photos. Quigley is the same way. I have to take 50 pictures to get 5 good ones of him. It can be tedious as he is always on the go. His Bella looked beautiful on Easter, lil sis Lilly does too. What a special couple of girls you have.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I never realised how long Bella was.. and i love her gallopping photo at the end.. was her tail bent the wrong way? When Daisy runs really fast her tail goes the wrong way.. wierd!
> 
> Libby has a very very very mischevious face.. she's gonna be trouble!!!!!!!


Haha, Bella is a long litte girl Haha..I think she needs to fill out a bit more and then she will even herself out! Haha..and that running picture cracks me up!! Her tail was going down I think? LOL..she is a nut!

And as for Libby, she is VERY mischevious!! Always into something. It's so funny..Bella will be sleeping or laying down, and Libby will "creep" over to her and bite her tail. Bella gets ticked! I will have my hands full with her.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Haha, Bella is a long litte girl Haha..I think she needs to fill out a bit more and then she will even herself out! Haha..and that running picture cracks me up!! Her tail was going down I think? LOL..she is a nut!
> 
> And as for Libby, she is VERY mischevious!! Always into something. It's so funny..Bella will be sleeping or laying down, and Libby will "creep" over to her and bite her tail. Bella gets ticked! I will have my hands full with her.


Ha ha ha ha ha the runnin gis so funny.. will try to get one of daisy they look exactly the same with the tail down its funny!! Daisy weighs more than bella ha ha ha ha

She looks mischevious.. thats funny.. not suprised she gets annoyed but i'd just laugh at her!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

lol! so cute! their collars are precious...where'd you get them?


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww they are sooo pretty xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg there both so gorgeous!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They make such sweet sisters. 

so cute. x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I love these , that first one of Bella is greaT .


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they are both too cute! lol @ the last shot, run run run! hahaha! 

hey bella i see your numbers. i gonna come visit u one dai and we go on picnic okay? bark bark lol :]


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> lol! so cute! their collars are precious...where'd you get them?


Thanks! Believe it or not, I got them at DOLLAR TREE for $1!!! I always go in there because they always have random stuff, and I found those and they had harnesses too!! They are actually from Wal-Mart, but they are the only ones I found that are small enough to fit them right now. 



pigeonsheep said:


> they are both too cute! lol @ the last shot, run run run! hahaha!
> 
> hey bella i see your numbers. i gonna come visit u one dai and we go on picnic okay? bark bark lol :]


Haha, that last one is so funny! She looks weird! Haha

Yay! Dexter picnic!!! How fun! Haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm betting Lupine collars and step in harnesses would fit them...that's what I use and they'd go quite a bit smaller than what I currently use them at for my 3 lb and 2 lb doggies =) Only problem is choices are somewhat limited. Their solid colors are "softer" nylon and the patterned ones are a bit stiffer but soften up quickly =)

You might like them!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I want to just steal her away!!! So cute!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

just too cute x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

your girls are beautiful


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Your fur babies are so pretty. Lovely pics


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!! I appreciate all your kind words!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, very cute


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't you just want to squeeze and kiss all over Libby's little face? Sooo cute.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh your girls are gorgeous!!  Libby has a sweet looking lil face! i was thrilled to see more pics of your girls


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

I heart bella and libby! going to be partners in crime i bet  lol!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Lil Libby has that head tilt down perfectly Both girls are cuties!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what a fun eater you had! Theyre both stunning! Im jealous! lol x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> ohhhhhhhh your girls are gorgeous!!  Libby has a sweet looking lil face! i was thrilled to see more pics of your girls


Thanks!! And I think we need more of little Cujo



smallbeats_m_all said:


> I heart bella and libby! going to be partners in crime i bet  lol!


Haha, I think they will be..Libby is more of the troublemaker..probably because of her age, but who knows! Haha..



Wahmom said:


> Lil Libby has that head tilt down perfectly Both girls are cuties!


Haha, I just make a funny noise and she tilts her head..I love it! Ha



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow what a fun eater you had! Theyre both stunning! Im jealous! lol x


I did have a good Easter! Hope you did too!!! And thank you, they are my pretty little girls!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous - Libby's little face is just adorable!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOl Tonight I promise to put up more pics of Cujo lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> LOl Tonight I promise to put up more pics of Cujo lol


DEAL How is he doing?


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous little ladies!!! Libby is going to have a lovely coat! The best easter chocolate yet! x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess said:


> Gorgeous little ladies!!! Libby is going to have a lovely coat! The best easter chocolate yet! x


Well thank you! And I love your Easter chocolate saying How cute! Haha..her mom had a beautiful and thick coat. Libby looks just like her, so hopefully she has her coat too!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I love Bella Luna and Libby. They are gorgeous little girls and very cute too.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Priceless! They are all wonderful.


----------

